# Synergy green



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

has anyone sprayed this yet? last place i checked with i heard that being such a newe color its way way expensive...

any leads or similarities?



i dont like the color for any one of my rides but does look neatin the sun... its a customer request...

WA708S is what i found so far...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 1 2010, 06:08 AM~19208109
> *has anyone sprayed this yet? last place i checked with i heard that being such a newe color its way way expensive...
> 
> any leads or similarities?
> ...


buddy next door painted his henry j with it. bought it in nason brand.. pearl isnt as strong but its ok.. still a lil pricy tho


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 1 2010, 09:43 AM~19208175
> *buddy next door painted his henry j  with it. bought it in nason brand.. pearl isnt as strong but its ok.. still a lil pricy tho
> *


Nason :wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 1 2010, 07:03 AM~19208234
> *Nason  :wow: :thumbsdown:
> *


i agree..but it actually looked good..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 1 2010, 07:08 AM~19208109
> *has anyone sprayed this yet? last place i checked with i heard that being such a newe color its way way expensive...
> 
> any leads or similarities?
> ...


napa (martin senour/sherwin williams) can get it in there cheaper brand crossfire. about 200 a gallon. only set back about there cheaper stuff is that its very thin. 2-1 mix ratio.

http://ms.formulaexpress.com/Search/Formul...15&SearchType=3


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

I asked a paint store about it and he said the best paint in that color was 485.00 a gallon!! He said its so pricey due to the amount of pearl the put in it!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok. Sounds about right from what I've been hearing. Ill go check with my paint store. I don't think ill be using nor recomending any cheap brands due to light coverage. Anyone know if they have it in ppg dbu


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Now this is just a bs cc right. Not a 3 sstage paint or something out of the ordinary


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 1 2010, 02:14 PM~19210593
> *Now this is just a bs cc right. Not a 3 sstage paint or something out of the ordinary
> *


yup just a 2 stage. :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Its a 3 stage. We just sprayed a nova at the shop I work at. We use Diamont.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm ill see what I find out.


----------



## RollinCustomz (Oct 3, 2010)

The color is similar to limetime green pearl. A nice bright green with a lot of gold pearl pop in the sun.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinCustomz_@Dec 7 2010, 12:31 AM~19260226
> *The color is similar to limetime green pearl. A nice bright green with a lot of gold pearl pop in the sun.
> 
> 
> ...


yea it does look alot like it

shows more pearl in it


----------

